# My small makeup collection



## kristakamikaze (Nov 19, 2007)

I dont own hardly ANY mac at the moment =[
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




mine got all lost
so i had to start all over
so heres my collection at the moment.





L'oreal H.I.P duos : Riotous, Reckless, Bustling, Flamboyant,Roaring




MAC: Passionate, Endless Love





Avon : Candy Sweets Quad, some puprle thing, Purple Dreams Quad, Violet Duo, Violet, Grape, Blue Quartz Duo




Rebel: Blood Red, Bright pink [its really really bright]




Hottpic? : Teal, Black




Maybelline: Quad, Sweet Strawberries Duo




Others: Cheap Purple quad, Max Factor, Max factor, Topaze Duo, Revlon cream quad




Mascaras/Liners: H.I.P teal liner,Bonne Bell clear mascara, Avon super full mascara, Avon daring curves mascara, CG smoothers rose liner, Bonne Bell eye style liner, red eye liner, Avon color stick, CG line exact




Glitter : silver, purple, gold, green. 
Pigments : H.I.P blue, pink, tube pigments in purple/pink



​


----------



## kristakamikaze (Nov 19, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## nunu (Nov 19, 2007)

pretty collection!


----------



## kristakamikaze (Nov 19, 2007)

i just noticed how much purple i have. =/


----------



## Ithica (Nov 19, 2007)

Ooo Passionate, I really have to get that one! Heh no harm in pruple, best colour evvAr


----------



## kristakamikaze (Nov 20, 2007)

yea i looooove passionate!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice c
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




llection!


----------



## user46 (Nov 20, 2007)

nice collection! i'd reccommend getting one of the holiday brush sets before the holiday is over! that's a great way to build ur a brush collection!


----------



## kristakamikaze (Nov 21, 2007)

im ordering a set of brushes from ELF

but if they turn out to be shitty
then ill get MAC


----------



## thelove4tequila (Nov 22, 2007)

Lovely collection you got going! I've never noticed that Roaring e/s from HIP! I really like it and now I'm gonna have to check it out!


----------



## kristakamikaze (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_Lovely collection you got going! I've never noticed that Roaring e/s from HIP! I really like it and now I'm gonna have to check it out!_

 

yea the blue is amazing


----------



## kristakamikaze (Nov 23, 2007)

after christmas
ill have loads more makeup
and a new traincase [SO EXCITED]


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 25, 2007)

nice!!


----------



## Addicted_2_MAC (Nov 27, 2007)

nice collection


----------

